# My Longest Shot Yet



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

Been trapping quite a few pigs in the evening but I've had a boar running everything off including other pigs so it was time for him to go. He was already at the feeder this morning when I was heading to the tree so I waited until it got light enough and put a stalk on him. Got to 55yds and let a rage fly. Arrow fell right where I wanted it to and he only went 15yds. Hunting by my house here in Gonzales.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

thats a big boy!


----------



## Aaronv20 (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice kill! What kind of Blind was that from, Box, Tree? Nvm, you said you stalked him, awesome!!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

You off to a Hell of a Start


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

What a brute, and nice shot!


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice shot, he'll never hog the corn again.


----------

